# worldmark newbie exchange question



## djp (Nov 4, 2006)

I think I have read that the best way to maximize trade power is to deposit credits with II first and then look for your trade. Is this true, or do i misunderstand? If I did this with say, 18000 credits and then saw a 4000 credit flexchange could I just deduct it from the 18000 credits in the account with II? Or would I have to deposit 4000 more?


----------



## perlfisher (Nov 4, 2006)

There is a lot of information on exchanging on the wmowners.com forum.

You basically have to decide how many points you want to deposit, and then telephone the Transfer Department at Trendwest.   4,000 is the lowest amount you can deposit.    The Transfer Department decide which week to give II.   When your "space-bank" is deposited, you can search on-line.   Some of us space-bank in 4, 5, 6 or even 8,000 deposits.

All credits given to II are not returnable. 

Rather than go into a long spiel here, check out the info on wmowners.com.    I think the info is a "sticky" in the Exchange thread.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 5, 2006)

Once you have a membership with II & associate it with your WM ownership you can search inventory with "a virtual exchange".  On the II page just select exchange & it will walk you through the system.  I select my exchange & let II & WM worry about transferring the credits.  If it is within the flexchange period it will be the 4k (I'm still sad  it's no longer 3K for flexchanges.)


----------



## spatenfloot (Nov 5, 2006)

You do not deposit credits into II. You deposit weeks worth various credit amounts into their system. The only real advantage to depositing first is that sometimes you can make an exchange for less credits than the full value. For example, if you deposited a 5000 credit week (normally a 1br), you may find a 2br available during your search that would normally cost 8000-10000 credits if you had used search first. During flex time, you would not want to use a banked II week unless it was a 4000 credit week to begin with.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 5, 2006)

Spatenfoot, I guess you answered the question better (& I've owned WM longer than the OP).

How do you deposit a week in II?


----------



## spatenfloot (Nov 5, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> How do you deposit a week in II?


You can deposit a week by calling owner services. It usually takes a couple weeks to be completed which is the biggest drawback.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 6, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> Spatenfoot, I guess you answered the question better (& I've owned WM longer than the OP).
> 
> How do you deposit a week in II?



You are not actually depositing a week, you tell WM owner services how many credits you want to deposit...example-5,000 will get you a blue season 2 bedroom, etc....based on how many credits you want to use
they pick a week to deposit into II...sometimes you get a good trade week, sometimes you don't.  If you can travel on shoulder season  or within flexchange it is easier to get a good trade.


----------

